# Rattling Sound in Mini Sily Fainter



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello,
I was not sure where to post this, but I have a mini silky faint boy who is almost 8 weeks old and I have been having a time with him and a rattling sound in his chest. I'm starting to wonder if my Vet knows that much about goats based on my past experiences and the fact that 3 of the Drs have said my goat had a high fever when it was 103. (Different goat each time)
The extreme temps I thought might have caused some congestion since it can be high 90s in the day and down to 50-60 a night. At about 4 weeks old I treated him with Naxcel because he did not seem right and the next day he was fine. When a few weeks later he got the runny nose and rattling so I treated again with Naxcel since it worked so good and this time for 5 days. Nose no longer runny, but that rattling just wont go away. I took him back to the Vet and said I might need to try something else and they gave him Nuflor.
Still rattling :? and then I was told he has a hole in his heart and his life would he "cut short" because you cant operate on goats (I guess).
He is a bottle baby and eats great and seems fine except for the rattling sounds. The weather here has been high 90s everyday and all the goats seem to breath heavy I think due to the heat.
I'm at a loss what to do now and what to treat him with.  
I realize the hole in the heart could mend itself in time, but I wonder should I be giving him some different meds for the rattling sound?
Any one have any thoughts? I have only had goats for a year and this bunch I have now have had a struggle to keep heathy with this crazy weather.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to post his picture? It says my file is too big and I dont know how to change the file size. :?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure, but if you email it to me I can post it for you. I am bad at explaining things. lol [email protected]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There are 2 ways - either you can post it through photobucket or you can shrink the pic by opening the picture and then right click - edit then image. Stretch/skew. I usually start by shrinking it to 75% on each feild and then try it and keep doing this till it is small enough for the program to let it upload.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is the rattling in his chest or his nose?? If just in his nose it could be cronic allergies.

resizing depends on what type of program you have. I use Microsoft picture maker and I know how to tell you via that. Came with microsoft office.


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

George my mini silky fainter at 2 weeks old..so cute  









Wendell my nigerian at 2 weeks old. They are best friends









George and Wendell at 6 weeks old


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe they are adorable


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, I can't comment on the medical problem, but adorable kids!


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I spoke with the Vet yesterday about my concerns over the rattling sound and she thinks the hole in the heart might causing it and not to treat it since he seems fine and I have already tried Nuflor and Naxcel.
They had suggested I take him to UGA Vet School for ultra-sound which costs $200-300.  
Have you ever seen how they have Vets or Rescue groups or something that help people with cats and dogs that need life saving costly treatments? I used to see it on Animal Plant show and I think it was a Vet that basically treated the animal and the owner got a big discount if not free. I'm wondering if they have something like that for goats? :shrug: 
I really dont understand why they could not do sugery to repair the hole in his heart? I'm wondering if my Vet looks at him as "livestock" and thinks no one in their right mind would want to pay for such an expensive surgey. Not that I have that kind of money, but I think of him as family. I have to get one disbudded tomorrow and I think I'm going to bug them again about him. I just feel like I should be doing something more for him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there really isnt' much you can do for a hole in his heart unfortuntatly.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Goats are not known for doing really well in surgery. Wouldn't you have to put him on a by-pass machine to operate on the heart? It's just not something you (or anybody) could afford. And, of course, he might die in surgery but you'd still have to pay for it. 

I had a puppy once with a heart murmur, the vet said it would probably close by itself, and it did. Wonder if that will happen with your little goatie. But, if it's a big enough hole that you can actually hear it...that's gotta be a pretty big hole!

Did you ask the breeder if that had happened before? Maybe they will "exchange" the sick kid. I know you are already attached... :hug: At any rate the breeder should know about this, it might help them in their future breeding decisions. I'd want to know if I had bred this kid. :sigh: I'm sorry you are going through this. Good luck.


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I contacted the breeder to ask if I should spend the money on the ultra sound and she said no. She has lots of goats and other animals and said she has had a goat and camel with a heart murmur and they lived several years and the goat may have lived longer, but he got put in with a large group of goats and she thinks got stressed and died.
She did not ask if I wanted to exchange him because she knows I would never give him up. I had one goat that was sick and died and she gave me a credit without an autopsy and I know she felt really bad and now she offers me real deals on goats she thinks I would want. She knows I give them a great home so when she gets the really tiny ones she lets me know. I love the tiny ones and they go for double the price of the others so I feel lucky.
It's rare she has mini silky fainters to sell, but I know next year I can get another one even if this one is still alive.
I'm so hooked on goats, but scared to breed them until I know more about birthing them. I dont know if I could ever sell the babie anyway since they are all so cute.
If I breed it will be blue eyed nigerians. I have one girl now and another one in a few weeks from NC. I cant wait to get her. I have a bunch of boys


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I can see why you love George so much-He's totally adorable. 
I've always heard that heart trouble can cause congestion in the lungs so I was not surprised the vet said that.
If the vet told you that the hole can repair itself, then I would think that keeping him as stress free with some exercise but not a free for all til that happens is your best bet. The only other thing I can see is if you can interest a vet university into doing a surgery gratis as a learning thing. I have never heard of this being done for a goat but a call to your state vet school may give you some information.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable kids!! I do hope that George heals on his own and one of the best ways to keep him as stress free as possible would be to have him wethered...the stress of rut could be a bad thing with a congenital defect as well as the possibility of passing it on to kids he may sire. 
Wendell is stunning with those blue eyes!! I like the contrast of black/white with blue standing out like stars!


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

:clap: 
The rattling sound has cleared up on it's own it seems. I hope that means the hole in the heart will heal too.  
Wendell is a real charmer and really loves George. They are so cute when they cuddle together when they sleep. Now if I could just get them to go in their house when it rains.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great news.


----------

